# Happy Birthday Dutch!!!



## ultramag (Aug 20, 2007)

Just noticed today was your big day. Hope you have a great one and many returns.

Happy Birthday Dutch!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Well another Birthday and it's falling on a Monday? You get no respect... but I'm sure you'll get plenty of good 'ol hand shakes and a few slaps on the back. Have a good one Dutch.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 20, 2007)

Dutch
Happy Birthday...Hope ya have a great day....


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's to you Dutch on your Birthday!!...

Hope you have the Best & Happiest Birthday ever!!!...And Many Happy Returns!!!...


Until later...


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday .......


----------



## illini (Aug 20, 2007)

All the best for your day


----------



## meowey (Aug 20, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day!  Hope yours is thin blue!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## triple b (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dutch!!!
And many more smokes!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Dutch, Happy Birthday and many more to come.  Also, thanks for the great job you do here at SMF.  We all appreciate it very much.  Have a great day!

CD


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 20, 2007)

I hope you have a great day


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 20, 2007)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday Dutch and many more to come.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dutch !!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ozark rt (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy birthday my friend.


----------



## richtee (Aug 20, 2007)

From me too...thanks for your help and knowledge!


----------



## catfish (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Dutch, Happy Birthday. Hope ya have a great day.


----------



## smok_n_okie (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Dog Gone Birthday.. hope it a great one....


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy B-day...I'm gonna smoke some meat in your honor today! Cheers!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dutch. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 20, 2007)

*Happy birthday you young whipper snapper! Thanks for all you do. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 20, 2007)

The legend adds another year!  Happy Birthday Dutch!!!


----------



## jts70 (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Hope it is a GREAT ONE.


----------



## cheech (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dutch,

May the candles on your birthday cake cast a thin blue smoke


----------



## short one (Aug 20, 2007)

Hope you have a super day and enjoy. Happy Birthday Dutch.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 20, 2007)

happy b-day dutch. may your smoke be thin blue & your beverage cold.


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dutch!


----------



## flagriller (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Hope it's a great one.


----------



## gypc (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy B B B B Birthday you th th th thing from another world you!!!


----------



## bigal (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dutch!  BIG OL HUG AND KISS FROM ME!!!  

Dutches' reaction =


----------



## drinkdosequis (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dutch!


----------



## dacdots (Aug 20, 2007)

Hoping you had a good day Dutch.Dont worry your not as old as I feel big fellow.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dutch!!


----------



## monty (Aug 20, 2007)

Dutch, you ol' Lawdog!
Happy Birthday and many happy returns!
So, you are 51 today, eh? Adding them up well! And on your own Monday Holiday, too! Hmmmnnn! Will have to talk to the union. I had to work today. 
Tomorrow I am teaching a CPR class and I will have all the students donate two rescue breaths to you!

Thanks for all you have done and will do for all of us!

Cheers!


----------



## low&slow (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy birthday to you Dutch. Are you gonna smoke yourself a birthday cake?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Happy Happy Birthday Dutch!


----------



## stillcajun (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dutch and here's to you having many more. :)


----------



## smokey steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy B-Day Dutch......Doin up some wicked beans in your honor. Have a good one.


----------



## msmith (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dutch.


----------



## hhookk (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dutch. It's like you give US the presents with your great recipes and advice. Thanks for all your contributions.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Dutch
Another notch on the ole belt hope you had a good one and hope you got to smoke somthing on your B-day and enjoy the fruits of your labor even if you had to cook it yourself.Just a fire starter right now but have learned a lot form all your post as well as from every one else
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 21, 2007)

Lisa


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 21, 2007)

Dutch,
     A sincere Happy Birthday!!! I feel that in some ways, we have traveled a path together .... with our loss as well as with some of our interests. Thank you for all you do for us on the forum. Happy Birthday and may you have many many more. Keep on smokin!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 21, 2007)

Better late than never... Happy Birthday Dutch!!!


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 21, 2007)

happy birthday dutch!!!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks all for the B-day wishes.  Yeppers, the ol' birthday fell on a Monday this year and I took the whole day off.  Ma Dutch took me to lunch then we went shopping for a tent trailer-just looking for now; spent part of the afternoon at the park with the grandkids and nope didn't fire up the smoker and I didn't fire up the grill. One of the boys grilled up some mean steaks and Ma fixed up some fresh corn on the cob. Went to bed a tired but happy man!! The only thing that spoiled the day was the thought of having to come to work today though.  Oh well!! I've decided to my Ma's b-day off too come Aug 29 (she'll be celebrating the 20th annivesary of her 30th b-day!)


----------

